

How To Succeed On Wall Street Without Trying, Like, At All  - genieyclo
http://dealbreaker.com/2011/09/what-wall-street-can-learn-from-one-penn-undergrad/

======
antr
succeed = sending an email? some people have low ambitions, and distorted
views on what success is

